# 2009 3200 cub cadet



## ricster (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello

Does anyone own and recommend this model? I want to upgrade to a shaft driven mower deck and snow thrower...was looking at the sc2400 but I think its way too big for what I want to do. Opinions?


----------



## Andy Sockwell (Jul 27, 2009)

*EX3200*

I bought an EX3200 two weeks ago. I wanted something in the 30HP range because I wanted to be able to use the same implements used with my '52 8N. My choices came down to the CCY versus the Bobcat 230. I was leaning toward the Bobcat but could get no response or action out of the dealer. Found out later that he couldn't get the 230.

So far I have used the EX3200 for about 4 hours mowing fields at our hunting club. I was using a 5' Rotary Cutter, with the fields ranging from knee high grass that was fairly thick to head high thinner stuff. The tractor and the cutter handled everything fine. I love the 8N, but it was sure nice to have power steering, HST, and 4WD.

Will know more about the tractor in the coming weeks. I'm off next week and we'll be getting to work in earnest on food plots.


----------



## diesel_nut (Apr 10, 2009)

Might also check out the 2500 Series.


----------

